# Collar vs. Harness



## markernm

We have a an eight month old Vizsla with real sensitive skin. Recently she has formed a little allergy or chafing from the collar. She is not a puller, as she is doing well with heel, and the collar was loose. We were wondering if anyone has had a good experience with a harness because we are looking for something that does not lay on the neck while it heels. If so what kind would you recommend?


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/rding-bikes-with-dogs-downtown.html

Got the harness we use for biking at Petco. It is an AKC branded item and not very expensive.

RBD


----------



## harrigab

Have you tried a slip - lead?
http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/muddy-paws-collars-leads-tags-dog-leads/rope-slip-lead/prod_32.html


----------



## SweetCaroline

Hi.

We use the Easy Walk: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751027

Wish we'd started using it earlier when he was a small puppy. It's great.

Note: Due to our vizsla's deep chest, he wears it "upside down", i.e. the different coloured strap goes on top instead of on the bottom.

Cheers!
Carol


----------



## threefsh

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/rding-bikes-with-dogs-downtown.html
> 
> Got the harness we use for biking at Petco. It is an AKC branded item and not very expensive.
> 
> RBD


We use the exact same harness for our 11 week old puppy Riley. It fits her perfectly and she loves it!


----------



## datacan

We went with her suggestion once the dog knew not to jump and lunge at people.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPuf_nhUmE0


----------



## RoxieVizsla

We also use the Easy Walk harness and have been using it for walking and leash running for about 6 months now...WOW what an immediate difference it made! It was like she immediately started walking better and not pulling from the minute we put it on her. 

Good luck!


----------



## labar349

We started using the Easy Walk Harness for our Sophie when she was 3 months old and she is now 15 months and it has been the best for walking. She does not pull with it unless an unexpected rabbit or bird comes out and even then I can control her easily. We tried different ones including the Gentle Leader and did not like any of them except the Easy Walk!!


----------



## jammin

Don't you think there's a chance a harness with all its straps might cause more chafing on other areas? If she's not a puller I would definately recommend a slip lead. Unless she pulls, the lead will literally just be hanging losely around her neck and hardly cause any friction at all.
I hope you find something that works!


----------



## born36

I have a fleece lined harness for my pup as straps on a halti made him chaff really bad!. So if you do go for a harness get a fleece lined one. I live in the UK and go mine from the website. www.doggames.co.uk


----------



## Skywalker

There's a great amount of coverage on this topic on the forum and Ive given my two cents elsewhere, so I thought I'd weigh in here and give my novice opinion, as I do not have as much experience as a lot of you other dog owners, but I still feel very informed about the topic...

so... harness or collar? 

I use a harness for *pulling activities* (skating, biking, etc) similar to RBD's AKC branded item, except I use the EZDOG, it has a nice chest plate, and also in part because its a product made by a smaller upstart company, and is only available at local mom and pop petshops (and online) and not in Petco/Petsmart and other large corporate retailers (around here)... I guess Ive been conditioned to think this is the "better" way to shop but I suppose thats a debate in and of itself... http://store.ezydog.com/chest-plate-harness/

As far as the *Gentle Leader/Easy Walk* harness go, these are stop-gap solutions to the underlying behavioral problems that just need to be trained away ie pulling while walking, or doing whatever is in the dogs immediate interest (going after squirrels, birds, etc). I could sit here forever and talk about the psychology associated with this product but instead I offer a glimpse at the solution... 

here is a video I found on youtube, it isn't me, and it isn't my dog, but essentially it is what we are working on and refining at the moment, there are some retrieving skills also in the clip but I am specifically talking about when the dog is walking properly with his owner, on his heel, no resistance or alternating directions.... this can be done, we almost have it down within 4 hour-long training sessions and 30 minutes a day (albeit not as flawless obviously).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSh0Q6BGz1M

MY GOAL is to ensure my Vizsla is an AKC Canine Good Citizen, and here are the standards, all of which any Vizsla is adept in accomplishing. 
http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm

Sorry if this sounded Soap-Boxish, but I hope it's beneficial in understanding my view - That the proper harness and collar and leash is negligible if the dog is trained to respond properly to the commands and actions the owner is expecting.

happy black friday to everyone... or in Pointer speak -- Happy Arkwright Friday


----------



## Skywalker

actions the owner is giving not expecting ;D


----------



## markernm

I just wanted to thank everyone for their advice! We actually went with the Ezy Harness and love it. It's great for running or when we are stuck at a park she needs to be on a leash at. We are still working on leash etiquette, but does very well not pulling, she just gets a tiny bit little ahead of where we would like sometimes (maybe a foot), but is doing well and the harness is great for her sensitive skin because if she does see something and decides to act up it is not pulling on her neck. Thanks for everyones help!


----------

